# What size BB on CR1: English or Italian?



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

Looking at buying a complete bike (great deal), but the crank is the wrong size, so I need a new one. Thanks.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

68 english


----------

